
On Platforms - drcongo
https://andybeaumont.com/post/on-plaforms/
======
kgraves
> The dream of a “community for readers and writers” will never be realised as
> long as there is a cost to the hosting and VC money propping it up.

Here lies the true evil, VC funded startups destroying everything great about
the web at the cost of nothing but growth.

We need to take back our communities and thrive on decentralised platforms and
own our own data.

I urge HN to support ethical alternatives to these platforms:
[https://switching.social/](https://switching.social/)

------
drcongo
Wrote this recently, seems relevant to a lot of recent discussions on here.

